# Grease on dropper post solves creaking, but is it a bad idea?



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

I just recently gave my KS Lev post a light greasing near the clamp to stop a persistent creak coming from the post (it worked), and everything seems to be functioning fine upon riding around the neighborhood. I didn't tighten down the QR seatpost clamp too hard and the post seems to function as normal, no noticeable slipping while riding up and down the street and bouncing my ass up and down on the saddle a bit.

However I noticed today while unboxing my girlfriend's new dropper post (same brand as mine) that the instructions say NOT to use grease, but friction paste. Are dropper posts at higher risk for slipping than regular seatposts for some reason? I always just assumed anything metal on metal got a bit of lubrication since my bikes are always creaking like a sonofa***** otherwise. I'm 6'6", 240lb if that makes a difference.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Grease should be fine. I think the reason they suggest friction paste, which is grease with fine plastic grit, is that you don't need to tighten the seat collar as much with paste. If you over tighten the collar, it can inhibit the function of the post. So if you find the post slipping and further tightening makes post work poorly, you know what happened.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

someoldfart said:


> Grease should be fine. I think the reason they suggest friction paste, which is grease with fine plastic grit, is that you don't need to tighten the seat collar as much with paste. If you over tighten the collar, it can inhibit the function of the post. So if you find the post slipping and further tightening makes post work poorly, you know what happened.


Thanks. I don't own any carbon parts (and I didn't build the bike) so I'm not really familiar with friction paste, it sounded like the opposite of grease. If I notice any slippage I'll pick some up and I assume that should address the slippage while hopefully also preventing the ever-annoying creaky seatpost.


----------

